# Sleepers in the New York section of the Lake Shore Limited



## Dlp (Nov 17, 2022)

Are the new sleeping cars being employed on the nyc consist of lakeshore limited?


----------



## jis (Nov 17, 2022)

Dlp said:


> Are the new sleeping cars being employed on the nyc consist of lakeshore limited?


There is usually one new (Viewliner II) Sleeper and one old (Viewliner I) Sleeper in the New York Section of the Lake Shore Limited.

The Boston Section usually has one old (Viewliner I) Sleeper.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 18, 2022)

jis said:


> There is usually one new (Viewliner II) Sleeper and one old (Viewliner I) Sleeper in the New York Section of the Lake Shore Limited.
> 
> The Boston Section usually has one old (Viewliner I) Sleeper.


I was just on the New York section of the Lake Shore on November 12th out of NYP.

Both New York sleepers (both the 11 and 12 car lines) were Viewliner IIs.

I was in the 11 car.


----------



## joelkfla (Nov 18, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> I was just on the New York section of the Lake Shore on November 12th out of NYP.
> 
> Both New York sleepers (both the 11 and 12 car lines) were Viewliner IIs.
> 
> I was in the 11 car.


I checked railcams and Wednesday's trains had one of each. Maybe on the 11th equipment got shuffled around in NY due to the hurricane in FL.


----------



## jis (Nov 18, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> I checked railcams and Wednesday's trains had one of each. Maybe on the 11th equipment got shuffled around in NY due to the hurricane in FL.


That is why I used the word "generally" in what I posted. That is what the consist is supposed to be according to operating plans. There can be occasional different configuration due to equipment substitution to work around mechanic failures and such.


----------

